# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Komuniteti Shqiptaro-Amerikan në Çikago anëtar i Drejtorisë së Financave në Çikago

## dodoni

Komuniteti shqiptar bëhet anëtar i rregullt i Drejtorisë së Financave të Çikagos


Çikago, 1 tetor - Komuniteti Shqiptaro-Amerikan në Ilinois, u bë anëtar i rregullt i Drejtorizë së Financave të rrethit Kuk, në Çikago. Flamuri shqiptar u ngrit në mjediset e këtij institucioni financiar, në një manifestim kulturor ku morën pjesë mbi 250 vetë.Ky institucion financiar ka hapur për herë të parë faqen e saj në internet në gjuhën shqipe, kurse broshurat e taksapaguesve janë përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe.


Përshëndetje

----------

